# Boneyard/graveyards of WW2 Bombers



## pantera142 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am looking for an old ww2 style bomber similar to the b 24 and b 25. 

Plane does NOT need to functional. Plane is to be used only for decoration.

I am located in NY. Where in the tri state area would I be able to find the remains of these ww2 bombers.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 24, 2009)

Start checkin around the local airports. There's ALWAYS some broken-down planes in an old parking lot waaaaaaaaaay on the backside of the airport somewhere. Seems like every one I drive by has some old propjob commuter plane from the 50's or 60's sitting on flat tires, in various states of disrepair. Other than that, there's that airplane graveyard in.....Arizona or Nevada somewhere.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 24, 2009)

Tucson has the old military airplane boneyard. But anything of WWII vintage has long since been either melted down for ingots or is in horrid shape.

You said you need it for "decoration". Is it a static display for outside, or as museum, or something like that? Or is it for a temporary display?

If you are looking for a more permanent static display, you might want to check with Aero Trader. They are well known for their B-25 restorations, and if anyone would know where to look, or who to ask, they would probably be your best resource.
Aero Trader


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 24, 2009)

pantera142 said:


> I am looking for an old ww2 style bomber similar to the b 24 and b 25.
> 
> Plane does NOT need to functional. Plane is to be used only for decoration.
> 
> I am located in NY. Where in the tri state area would I be able to find the remains of these ww2 bombers.


Get a copy of Trade-a-plane or the Pacific Flyer, sometimes there are hulks being sold or even given away.

You might find a B-25, don't hold your breath for a B-24.


----------

